# [b] south bend indiana [/b]



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

I didnt think i would have to turn to this but the landscaper have turned the market to crap...sorry for the venting..anyways just lookin for either helping contractors for snow removal or getting new accounts....i eat and breathe snow....if you anyone need help in southern mich or northern indiana....im in south bend indiana...have a 1 million dollar libabilty commercial policy...been snow plowing since 1988...been in business since 1991..i have trucks,loaders with box, skidsteer with box..atv with plow...and salters...contact me at [email protected] or 574-532-0180


----------



## BOSS V PLOW (Sep 29, 2009)

Tttttttttt


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

same sh*t going on around here.......


----------

